# Hornady Custom ammo?



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone here ever try the Hornady Custom HP ammo for the 9mm? I see it isn't too terrible for price, and was wondering how it is panning out for accuracy. I found some for $15.00 per 25 round box. I might consider it for carry ammo.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know anyone who uses Hornady handgun ammo but their tactical TAP rifle ammo is very popular with the law enforcement community. Hornady is known for high quality products so I would expect that their handgun ammo would be as well.

I think that any 9mm would work fine if you hit what you are aiming at. I am convinced that as long as you get any modern load from any of the bigger ammo companies (and I would put Hornady up there), you are good to go.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I never tried it, give it a try, accuracy comes from the shooter.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually have 10+1 in my Rami right now, I reload using the jhp/xtp so when I saw the factory loaded stuff for a decent price I bought 100rds. I ran 30 through my Rami and 30 through my wifes pm9 to make sure they worked well. They cycled flawlessly in both weapons, I have the 115 gr's I would say get some and see how they function in your gun before you use them for carry :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There on sale at Midway right now. Good luck.


----------

